# Jeep Wave



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Being a new owner of a 2000 XJ, I figured it'd be appropriate to add a little humor to the mix. Check this out.

Jeep Wave
.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

awww man, thats a Cherokee, not a Real Jeep  on the Heirarchy that puts you quite far down the list..... hahahaha JK, I'm an old Jeep fanatic, owned 8 of them (74-86 CJs) You know what jeep really stands for right??????

J - Just
E - Empty
E - Every
P - Pocket


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I have not noticed the "Jeep Wave" since I started driving my Cherokee...Doesn't seem to apply!

I did notice it, and participate, when I owned both of my CJ's and one YJ. 

You can't expect the wave when driving an XJ and passing a pimped CJ...Just not the same thing.

I guess we'll have to start the Cherokee Wave!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Singletjeff said:


> on the Heirarchy that puts you quite far down the list.....


Yeah, its down on the list, but not as far down as my other vehicle. (Shhhh, a Taurus.   )

Last time I pulled the boat across the Bay Bridge with the T-word, it almost killed me. It was time to get a real tow vehicle. Oh yeah, it just happens to have a few sand possibilities too.  




> I have not noticed the "Jeep Wave" since I started driving my Cherokee...Doesn't seem to apply!


I've gotten and returned waves from other Cherokees. If the CJ's were waving I wasn't paying attention.  

.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Awe yea!*

I remembr the jeep wave!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Man after tallying the score for my brothers 76 CJ-5 he had 69 points plus or minus for extra mud with the top down. I do remember all the guys in sissy wranglers waving and he would never wave back unless they made some serrious effort to get away from stock. However those new wranglers do look pretty good from the start now.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Railroader said:


> I have not noticed the "Jeep Wave" since I started driving my Cherokee...Doesn't seem to apply!
> 
> I did notice it, and participate, when I owned both of my CJ's and one YJ.
> 
> ...


I think with an XJ and the likes (KJ, ZJ, ... SUV Jeeps), you won't get the wave until it's lifted. At least that's what happened to me. When I was stock. No waves. Lifted, waves; Safari rack with the spare up there ... Non Stop waves.

- Dae


----------

